# Southern by choice journal?



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 17, 2012)

Who thinks Southern should start a journal? I do. Don't be bashful Southern. Start one!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 17, 2012)

Me, me, me! *raising hand and jumping up and down excitedly!* 

I want to know more about your large family and your farm happenings!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 17, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 17, 2012)

Not enough straw... I'm boring. I will think about it


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 9, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Not enough straw... I'm boring. I will think about it


Still thinking, eh?


----------

